# Chosondo



## Richard S. (Mar 25, 2002)

anyone have any information on Chosondo?


----------



## Richard S. (Mar 25, 2002)

ok i found all the info that i needed and was about to share it with everyone until i discovered a small matter of some copyright thing    bloody heck!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, I did some digging...found the following:
1- link to very terse description
1- link to very bad sailor moon fanfic.
1- link to a school, with no mention of the art.

When split to "Choson Do"  I got a lot of links on Dogpile to Korean culture, and TKD.

My 'guess' is that it is a variation or derivitive of TKD.


----------



## Richard S. (Mar 26, 2002)

keith,  thanks for the effort heres what i know, originally a small family art Choson Kwon Bup founded 1850 by upper class scholar its a hybrid of Northern Shaolin Chuan Fa,TaekKyon, Okinawa-Te, Naha-Te and Mongolian wrestling.                 Respects.


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 14, 2002)

ok, originally i started this thread to see if anybody else out there may have studied this style. i got to 2nd gup and apparently besides myself and a few others nobody has ever heard of it....now im starting to wonder if it was legit. boy, i hope so, i really enjoyed it.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 14, 2002)

Almost all the Korean arts are fairly recent so it may well be legitimate. It's not familiar to me though. It sounds like you really got a lot out of it though, and a success is a success!


----------



## Richard S. (Apr 14, 2002)

thats wisdom, arnisador, i hadnt thought about it like that.............thanks and respects.


----------



## Chris from CT (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Richard S. _
> *keith,  thanks for the effort heres what i know, originally a small family art Choson Kwon Bup *



You may already know this, but Kwon Bup is the Korean translation for Kempo.  (I just found that out a little while ago and wanted to share)   

Take care


----------



## MountainSage (Nov 6, 2002)

If I am not mistaken "Choson" (sp) is the word for warrior in Korean.


----------



## Arthur (Nov 11, 2002)

I've seen some of it (my first post in Korean section..hi all). It is propogated by a guy named Ian Cyrus. He use to show up at Tony Annesi's Aiki Fest a lot. He's on some of the tapes, doing the Choson Do.

I've been in the seminars a few times while he was teaching it. Last time was 1996.

Oh, I believe he was teaching out of Philadelphia if I remember.

Arthur


----------



## Richard S. (Nov 11, 2002)

greetings arthur! i have met Kwan Jang Nim Cyrus numerous times and i knew it was only a matter of time till someone showed up. he taught my old inst. but they had a falling out. do you know of any schools still teaching chosondo? by the way did you ever send a package of traditional medicines to the raleigh institute of m.a.?


----------



## Arthur (Nov 11, 2002)

Sorry I don't. Before I answered the thread I went looking on google and whet not for a web page, but couldn't find anything. Which is pretty strange these days:idunno: 

Its been 7 years since I've had anything to do with anybody related to my other post, so I'm pretty out of the loop.

My guess would be contacting Tony Annesi would be your best bet. He's pretty good about helping people out that way. He probably has contact information for Ian at the least. Also Bruce Juchnik of the Sei Kosho Shorei Kai knows him and me be of some help.

As for sending Trad medicines to NC... I do remember sending some different liniments and the like to a fellow who I think was in NC. Last name was Sewell I believe. Is that you? Small world if it is. 

I'll be down that way some time early next year actually. I'll be teaching a Systema seminar over at Shocoh Ju Jutsu over in Huntersville, NC. I just did one there a few weeks ago, and I have to say a lovelyarea. The people were all so nice. I'm looking forward to returning.

Arthur


----------



## Thruster (May 6, 2004)

Richard S. said:
			
		

> anyone have any information on Chosondo?


 http://www.chosondo.com/history.jsp


----------



## glad2bhere (May 6, 2004)

I got the impression that Ian Cyrus still represents himself as the head of Choson-Do and currently meets on a regular basis to train under GM Ji. There was an article on Choson-Do in one of the MA magazines here in the States not so very long ago. I'm not sure how I feel about the authenticity of the art or the story as represented by Ian. I think its another one of those things where people have to go seek out Ian, give it a try and see what one thinks. For me personally I don't know that Choson-Do offers anything particularly special when compared with any of the other modern takes on KMA. These folks seem to network loosely with a wide variety of KMA organizations so I would just hit the larger websites like BUDO-SEEK or DOJANG DIGEST and ask around. I bet someone will turn-up for you. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## kwanjang (May 7, 2004)

GM Cyrus does acupuncture in a clinic in PA.  Just type his name in any web browser, and you'll get a hit or so via the acupuncture road if you can't find it via the Choson Kwon Bup way.


----------



## dosandojang (May 7, 2004)

GM Cyrus has a lot of credentials. Is his art the best? No...But what art is?


----------



## kwanjang (May 7, 2004)

I agree.  As I alluded to in another thread.  IMHO, there are no "super" arts.  If one art is portrayed better than another, IMHO this is a credit to the martial artist who performs best... not to the art.


----------



## Mithios (May 7, 2004)

Mr. Cyrus is on the Dojang digest some. You can ask there, they should know. Hope this helps,    Mithios


----------



## dosandojang (May 8, 2004)

Kwang Jang Nim Timmerman, congrats on the Ku Dan Promotion Sir. Peace....


----------



## kwanjang (May 8, 2004)

Dosandojang:
Thank you for the congrats; however, this rank is just an administrative rank (no testing) to facilitate the acceptance of my late GMs (Pak) art Kong Shin Bup as a legitimate kwan.

The last rank I tested for was 8th (back in the early 80s), and because it was administered by the teacher with whom I spent most of my time on the mat, I'll always hold that one dearest


----------



## dosandojang (May 8, 2004)

Well you still deserve it, however you want to look at it. Pal Dan since the 80's? Time in Grade ALONE should warrant your Ku Dan!  All the best Kwang Jang Nim....


----------



## glad2bhere (May 8, 2004)

Dear Rudy: 

Many thanks for characterizing your nineth dan for what it is. I hope people other than myself realize what an act of Character this is. A great many people who have either been assigned this rank, or assigned it to themselves, often fail to represent it as an administrative rank, leaving it to the less informed to conclude that you have achieved some technical ability akin to walking on water. I suppose people wonder why it is that I often single you out for the value system you follow, but there are so few who actually live what they preach, so you can expect I will continue to 'pick-on" you. 

BTW: Please let me add my congratulations to your recent honor (and additional responsibilities). I'm sure your kwan will be a credit to the KMA--- cuz look whose in charge!!!  :asian: 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## kwanjang (May 8, 2004)

Thanks again guys.  Like I said, I'll still be the same old man doing what I love to do as long as there are folks who want me.


----------



## Moo D (May 9, 2004)

Rudy,

many congrats for your promotion and for the humility you have shown on this thread regarding it. This is what MA's are about and you have shown great modesty and spirit.

My respects,


----------



## kwanjang (May 9, 2004)

Hello Moo D:
Thank you so much for your kind words.  Sometimes I fail, sometimes I make it; but, I always TRY to live by what we teach.


----------



## shesulsa (May 30, 2004)

Chris from CT said:
			
		

> You may already know this, but Kwon Bup is the Korean translation for Kempo. (I just found that out a little while ago and wanted to share)


Sir, where did you hear that?  I speak no Korean, but we call our "basic exercises" or "basic combinations" Kwon Bop???

One of these days, I'm going to learn to speak Korean!!!:idunno:


----------

